# Foggy mirror/window writing effect?



## HauntedHorror (Aug 7, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to give the effect of a foggy mirror or window with writing on it? This would be on an actual mirror or window in my house so it needs to be something I can remove later (or otherwise I'd have to buy a mirror especially for this, if I can't remove it later.)

I know there are window or mirror clings that look like foggy writing, but I need to write something specific so that won't work...

Like this:


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is an idea, but I haven't tried it. Get a piece of plexiglas or if there is a Habitat for Humanity ReStore near you they often have old storm window panes.

Next, get a spray bottle of water and lightly mist the pane. Write the message you want then use window frosting spray which you can pick up at any home improvement store.

Like I said, I haven't done this, but it would be what I try.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

psyko99 said:


> Here is an idea, but I haven't tried it. Get a piece of plexiglas or if there is a Habitat for Humanity ReStore near you they often have old storm window panes.
> 
> Next, get a spray bottle of water and lightly mist the pane. Write the message you want then use window frosting spray which you can pick up at any home improvement store.
> 
> Like I said, I haven't done this, but it would be what I try.


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmmm, I would probably try some washable Elmers white glue mixed with water and mist it on the window and write in that... should be easy water cleanup then. Even though it "dries clear" I would bet it stays a little milky.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

TroyO said:


> Hmmm, I would probably try some washable Elmers white glue mixed with water and mist it on the window and write in that... should be easy water cleanup then. Even though it "dries clear" I would bet it stays a little milky.


That's a good idea too. The good thing about using something water soluble is that you could easily change it and clean it up if you mess up. The frosting paint would be permanent.


----------

